

RESTer – a REST tester for the rest of us - xwsaw
http://getrester.com

======
camhenlin
What makes this better for the price than the dozens of other REST clients?

~~~
xwsaw
I created this with the idea of having a inexpensive alternative to the other
options I saw that are relatively expensive (PAW). I wanted an option that was
a little cheaper, but still had many of the features. It supports many more
features then the other options in the price range. Like a wider variety of
HTTP Methods, or the ability to use templates for custom data modeling.

------
tuananh
where is the trial? at least let users try it for awhile.

